# MAGENE GRAVAT - The Chinese direct smart trainer - Anyone??



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

MAGENE GRAVAT. It's a Chinese direct smart trainer that targets the kickr. Anyone got experience with one? They don't seem quite cheap enough to warrant going for one over a Kickr, but maybe??

Kickr $1199, but you buy 20% off in Black Friday sales or REI sales or similar, and it's $980.
Magene Gravat seems to be about $900 delivered from China.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Wahoo has a great warranty and excellent tech support. This thing would have to be a *lot* cheaper before I'd consider one.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I wouldn't consider anything in the way of a smart trainer that I hadn't read some thorough in depth reviews for - likey DC Rainmaker reviews as an example.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

SNS1938 said:


> MAGENE GRAVAT. It's a Chinese direct smart trainer that targets the kickr. Anyone got experience with one? They don't seem quite cheap enough to warrant going for one over a Kickr, but maybe??
> 
> Kickr $1199, but you buy 20% off in Black Friday sales or REI sales or similar, and it's $980.
> Magene Gravat seems to be about $900 delivered from China.
> ...


I know you can really trust Chinese direct marketers but saving $300 doesn't seem worth the hassle if it turns out to be a piece of crap


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like junk. For 900 bucks you can get a Tacx Flux or Elite Direto. 

Actual verified smart trainers with real companies behind them.

I wouldn't pay even $200 bucks for a no-name Chinese company producing no-name "smart-trainers".


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

> Power trainers GRAVAT, SF fumaijin mats riding elite professional cycling pad gold 11-28T gold sweat technology highway network can contact customer service to pay postage to send ordinary express




Um, yeah.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

just looking at the picture of that thing...

I'll let someone else be the guinea pig on this one


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

my ironing board has better looking legs


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

Srode said:


> I wouldn't consider anything in the way of a smart trainer that I hadn't read some thorough in depth reviews for - likey DC Rainmaker reviews as an example.


This. ^^^

.... and if they have warranties similar to Chinese carbon wheel makers, yikes!


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

With an extra N in "trainer", you know it has to be quality. Wahoo can't possibly match them in absolute quantities of Ns, and thus their product is inferior. Same with Tacx.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Alaska Mike said:


> With an extra N in "trainer", you know it has to be quality. Wahoo can't possibly match them in absolute quantities of Ns, and thus their product is inferior. Same with Tacx.


N+1 has just been redefined....


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

RL7836 said:


> This. ^^^
> 
> .... and if they have warranties similar to Chinese carbon wheel makers, yikes!


I'm less concerned with warranty if the purchase price is $500 and DCRainmaker confirms it performs similar to Kickr, and maybe Shane Millar confirms he can't break on in a week.


----------



## cyclist_sg (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all, I have this trainer since June and have used it with ZWIFT without major hassle. Below are some videos related to the Gravat trainer, some produced by me when using or testing the trainer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewNzEnGaHk4&list=PLvhWEzpnJPWric3PeFTEBaiYGmbHc5D7y

I am not affiliated with Magene in any way. Just an overseas buyer who took a chance and bought the Gravat.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

According to this video reviewer, the Gravat is $550 USD. And it's a big thing in China, they're calling it the Kicker killer over there. For $550, it's definitely talking terms to me. I think it'd be wise for Magnene to send a Gravat to DC Rainmaker for a review against the Kicker.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> According to this video reviewer, the Gravat is $550 USD. And it's a big thing in China, they're calling it the Kicker killer over there. For $550, it's definitely talking terms to me. I think it'd be wise for Magnene to send a Gravat to DC Rainmaker for a review against the Kicker.


I didn't see the $550 number. At that price if there were reputable review and some actual specs maybe take a chance. The price I saw was $880. At that price just just buy the Direto and avoid all the support horrors


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> According to this video reviewer, the Gravat is $5SD.


$888 dollars shipped according to the store link above.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Alaska Mike said:


> With an extra N in "trainer", you know it has to be quality. Wahoo can't possibly match them in absolute quantities of Ns, and thus their product is inferior. Same with Tacx.


Yea, but Wahoo excels at lopping off vowels, so higher style points there.


----------



## cyclist_sg (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is an in depth review of Gravat 1 by me.

https://cyclistsg.wixsite.com/mysite/single-post/20171028/MAGENE-GRAVAT-2017-USER-REVIEW


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

cyclist_sg said:


> Here is an in depth review of Gravat 1 by me.
> 
> https://cyclistsg.wixsite.com/mysite/single-post/20171028/MAGENE-GRAVAT-2017-USER-REVIEW


what's the price? How heavy is it? I maybe be tempted to pick up one when I will be in Asia


----------



## cyclist_sg (Oct 2, 2009)

The Gravat1 weigh in at 13kg nett while Gravat2 is 16kg due to heavier flywheel.

I paid about USD850(G1) all in shipping from China to Singapore. Currently only Taiwan, Hong Kong and Thailand retail the trainer. Otherwise, you have to find a way to buy direct from China seller.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha. Not a chance. Buying Chinese-made products from U.S. or European companies is as far as I'll go. The Chinese are so &$#*ing unethical in their trademark and general business practices that I'd never (knowingly) support a Chinese company. Yes, I know, some (most?) are probably great companies. But, it's not my job to sort that out. I'll stick with Wahoo on this one.


----------

